# Odin's first trip to Petsmart



## AP27 (Apr 2, 2012)

Odin went on his first outing to petsmart today. His first public outing at all actually. He did very well and everyone loved him, though no one knew what he was  He was a little nervous at first but after awhile calmed right down and was sleeping on my arm =)


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 2, 2012)

That's awesome. 

He looks totally content to just lounge on your arm like it's nothing. 

Very nice.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 2, 2012)

how many people asked was it an iguana


----------



## reptastic (Apr 2, 2012)

Aweome, you are lucky my tegus would be trying to get down to eplore lol


----------



## AP27 (Apr 2, 2012)

I didn't get a single 'is that an iguana' question. Most people just asked what is it/ he. A couple people asked if he was a kind of monitor, but that's all. And everyone was shocked to hear he is only a little over 9 months old. I live in an area where exotics of any kind are pretty rare, let alone out and about, so everyone was quite interested and they all wanted to pet him. And he's not ready for exploring or being on the floor yet. Large spaces still make him nervous and a little flighty. But i'm sure once he's a bit bigger he'll do just fine.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 2, 2012)

Not everyone thinks tegus are iguanas Monstruo.....


----------



## Compnerd7 (Apr 2, 2012)

That's cool, going out and educating the public! When my Tegu is big enough I'm going to take him to Petco to have him pick out his own hamster or rat for dinner. I look forward to telling people about him and telling people whats up. A monitor is a pretty good guess for the average pet owner. 

As a kind of side note, and please this is a hypothetical question:

Could you give a Tegu a Finch or Parakeet to eat? They seem to be pretty healthy as far as protein and very lean especially Finches.


----------



## AP27 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well I say no parakeet just because I used to have one as a pet lol. But I suppose that either of those could possibly be good for them. I mean you can feed them chickens and quail and such. Not entirely sure but sounds ok.


----------



## saided (Apr 3, 2012)

monstruo-the-tegu said:


> how many people asked was it an iguana



HAHAHAH... I literally get asked that DAILY... :/ 

Its fun to take lizards into public and educate people. When I took my tegu to petsmart I got stuck for like 45 mins talking to person after person...


----------



## AP27 (Apr 3, 2012)

I like it lol. I could talk to people all day long about my reptiles


----------

